# hypoechoic rim?



## Christinals (Sep 9, 2010)

When discussing a nodule, what does a *thin hypoechoic rim* mean?
Is this good? Is this what a "halo" is?

Thanks,
Christi


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Christinals said:


> When discussing a nodule, what does a *thin hypoechoic rim* mean?
> Is this good? Is this what a "halo" is?
> 
> Thanks,
> Christi


It could mean peripheral calcification of the rim of the nodule.

Is this something that applies to you?

http://www.jultrasoundmed.org/cgi/content/abstract/26/10/1349


----------



## Christinals (Sep 9, 2010)

Yes. It was mentioned on my u/s.
I just received my 24hr RAIU and the tech said it was 6.3%
Isn't that pretty close to normal (just a little low?)


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Christinals said:


> Yes. It was mentioned on my u/s.
> I just received my 24hr RAIU and the tech said it was 6.3%
> Isn't that pretty close to normal (just a little low?)


Kind of low, I am thinking.


----------



## Christinals (Sep 9, 2010)

That would be consistant with hypo right?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Christinals said:


> That would be consistant with hypo right?


This all depends. I assume you have been iodine free and thyroxine free prior to the uptake?

Solid and calcified areas come into play as well. They would not uptake.

So.......................has the doctor discussed this with you yet?

Abnormal: The test shows either more or less uptake of tracer than normal in the thyroid gland. The uptake may be even or uneven. If hyperthyroidism is present, abnormal test results may mean certain conditions are present.

A low uptake of tracer by the thyroid gland may mean that hyperthyroidism is caused by inflammation of the thyroid gland (thyroiditis), taking too much thyroid medicine, or another rare condition.
A high uptake of tracer spread evenly in the thyroid gland may mean that hyperthyroidism is caused by conditions such as Graves' disease.
An uneven spread of tracer in the thyroid gland (with either low or high areas of uptake) may mean that hyperthyroidism is caused by a multinodular goiter or a noncancerous (benign) tumor called a toxic adenoma.

http://www.cigna.com/healthinfo/tw9880.html


----------



## Christinals (Sep 9, 2010)

Yes, I was completely iodine and thyroxine free.
I will speak to the Dr. in late October.
He hasn't remarked on any of my recent labs or RAIU yet.
It is what it is, I can't change anything. I will just wait till then.

Thanks for the information.
You are a wealth of information Mrs. Andros!
You are my new google...lol
Thanks


----------



## Christinals (Sep 9, 2010)

I just got a call from my ENDO.
The nurse called and wants me to change my October 25th appt.
They wanted me to come in tomorrow, but I can't. SO...I am going in on Weds.
Wish me luck. I'm a tad nervous.

Happy Monday everyone,
-Christi


----------



## tiffdb (Sep 5, 2010)

Okay, I had my RAIU yesterday and today. I usually take Iodoral (per the natural doc I saw a while back). I didn't take it the day of the test, but I had taken it in the days prior. Is this going to mess up my test??


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Christinals said:


> I just got a call from my ENDO.
> The nurse called and wants me to change my October 25th appt.
> They wanted me to come in tomorrow, but I can't. SO...I am going in on Weds.
> Wish me luck. I'm a tad nervous.
> ...


Oh, ho!! I am nervous w/you but rest assured that whatever it is, we are with you in spirit and the outcome will be good.

Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers for tomorrow.


----------



## Christinals (Sep 9, 2010)

tiffdb - I can't answer that with certainty! However I do believe that since it _is_ iodine....I would think that it _might_. You may want to ask the Dr... I hope that it doesn't effect it too much.

Andros - I _am_ nervous, but at the very least I will have some answers (I hope) before I go on my trip. RE: the supplements. I wasn't going to take ANYTHING until I meet with my Dr. and do my OWN research too.. 
I don't want to add to the symptom list. lol
Thanks for your kind words.

-Christi


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Christinals said:


> tiffdb - I can't answer that with certainty! However I do believe that since it _is_ iodine....I would think that it _might_. You may want to ask the Dr... I hope that it doesn't effect it too much.
> 
> Andros - I _am_ nervous, but at the very least I will have some answers (I hope) before I go on my trip. RE: the supplements. I wasn't going to take ANYTHING until I meet with my Dr. and do my OWN research too..
> I don't want to add to the symptom list. lol
> ...


I am a worry wart to the max. We must be ever so careful w/ every decision we make on behalf of our health issues.


----------



## Christinals (Sep 9, 2010)

I hear ya!


----------

